# SMF August Challenge- Pokemon/Hanger Circling Taiwan



## galaxyMLP (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome to August’s Soap Challenge - Please read all the rules before participating.

I'm going to start off by saying that I'm not as prepared for this month as I should've been. My technique did not quite work. But, I know where I went wrong and I still think this topic makes a great challenge. Who says the entrants can't help figure out a technique? 

Anyhoo, I had about 3 different ideas for this month, but I didn't love any of them. I thought of this one two days ago and really loved it. Please don't hate me! After it didn't quite work, I thought about putting up another video. I had old videos of me just making soap, but I didn't feel any of them were challenge worthy at all because I didn't film them with a challenge in mind. 

These current videos may prove to be placeholders. I'll be doing this technique again tonight or tomorrow morning and be adding a video. 

This month will be the Circling Taiwan Swirl with a hanger tool. You can find a video of a traditional circling taiwan (no hanger tool)here:  "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byTXzlXD_VQ"

Rules

1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

__________________________________________________ _____________

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on August 19,2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date August 26, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on August, 31, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.

*Challenge Specific Rules 
- You must use a loaf mold 
- You must use at least 3 colors (plain soap batter can be classed as one of those colors)
-You must choose a generation 1 pokemon to model your color scheme after  (see intro video for more explanation)
      -Generation 1 Pokemon List: Just select a name to get a more detailed page/photo
- You may choose the same pokemon as someone else
- (Clarification) Please no Shiny Pokemon as this is a Generation 2 and beyond feature
- Your entry must show at least one bar of your finished soap but feel free to show more - we all love seeing soap pictures after all!
-I was originally going to limit the amount of times you could pull and dip the hanger tool but that proved to be a bad idea. At this point, I'm fairly certain you need at least 10 strokes. I'm going to try with 10-15 and repost. Again, I apologize for not having everything perfected. 
- You must use a hanger tool (not a skewer) for this taiwan swirl.
- The second pass (going across the mold) is optional for this swirl. I chose to do it but its not necessary. Next video will not include it. *

Any problems or difficulties feel free to send me (GalaxyMLP) a PM and I will do my best to help.

I will be submitting a new video (with a different color scheme) within 1 day (24 hrs). 

If anyone finds a video online that shows this technique, feel free to post it. I could've sworn I've seen videos of it but apparently not. 

Intro (I chose a gen 2 pokemon so no one would feel I "stole" their favorite):
https://youtu.be/XuncRbtjV_k

Video:
https://youtu.be/0RWs-Z6H7NM

Video 2 (Much better): 
https://youtu.be/s00ktaweOnk


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 1, 2016)

August Entrants:

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 1, 2016)

Um, do you buy a hangar tool to do you make one? Also, was Pokemon Go your inspiration?


----------



## carlyjones (Aug 1, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 1, 2016)

You make or buy a hanger tool. You can use anything you like for your hanger tool provided it has that shape.

Yes, Pokemon go was my inspiration. I played Pokemon a lot growing up. I also played it in high school when it was no longer "cool". Pokemon go has been a lot of fun for me (although I've been frustrated with their attempts at "fixing" problems)

I'm really sorry this isn't the best example for the challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday Galaxy!!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2016)

August Entrants:

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3.
__________________


----------



## Arimara (Aug 1, 2016)

No worries. I was in middle school or high school when pokemon came out and even throughout my twenties, my peers played pokemon (I'll never get how teens could think something's uncool when twenty-somethings make drinking games out of it). So, I'm a little too well versed in that show/game series. Even my daughter likes pokemon and has been bugging me to download it to my phone (I hate games that are fresh out the oven).

Any who, I think this challenge isn't bad or anything; it's fresh with inspiration. You kept it simple buy limiting us to 150 pokemon (I totally would have chosen Servine if you hadn't) and their color schemes aren't too over-the-top unless you Jinx yourself (sorry, couldn't resist). I personally would debate choosing Butterfree or Pollywhirl. So, thanks.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 1, 2016)

August Entrants:

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon.  Oh, yay!


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 1, 2016)

August Entrants:

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!


----------



## Arimara (Aug 1, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara -  Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Happy Birthday Galaxy!!



You beat me to it, dibbles, but it's worth repeating ~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY GALAXY! (I really hope making soap, filming soap-making and hosting a challenge was on your birthday to-do list, lol)


----------



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

I knew I kept forgeting something- Happy birthday, Galaxy. If it's any consolation, I've even forgotten my own birthday until my daughter said something.


----------



## Rusti (Aug 2, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Galaxy.  I call this guy:


----------



## Rusti (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll call Shiny Umbreon


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes!!! Loving the shiny pokemon!! (Edit: Please see 3 posts down. Though I love shiny Pokemon, I don't feel it's fair to have them available)

Thank you for the birthday wishes. Yes, this was in my bday plan! 

Rusti, unfortunately umbreon is not a generation 1 Pokemon. There may be a gen 1 Pokemon with those colors though!


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 2, 2016)

Tangela and Gyrados have similar colors to shiney  umbreon.

shiney is a gen 2 thing, all they still count?


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2016)

I thought it was OK for more than one person to use the same Pokemon? I'm just asking because I see people "calling" them.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

You are absolutely welcome to use a Pokemon someone else is using. No need to "call them out" I just thought it was fun that people were sharing. You have no pressure to at all.



BattleGnome said:


> Tangela and Gyrados have similar colors to shiney  umbreon.
> 
> shiney is a gen 2 thing, all they still count?




You are correct that shiny began in gen 2. I just noticed that now. I was going to mention tangela and poliwhirl have similar colors. 

I guess it's not fair to allow shiny Pokemon as it is a gen 2 feature and it changes from game to game.  

I'll make that clear in the rules. Just the original colored 151 Pokemon are allowed. You can go off of the drawn Pokemon though. Not just the pixel sprites.


----------



## Rusti (Aug 2, 2016)

Ahh, ok! I think I missed the gen 1 part.

ETA: How about Goldeen?


----------



## Arimara (Aug 2, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> You are absolutely welcome to use a Pokemon someone else is using. No need to "call them out" I just thought it was fun that people were sharing. You have no pressure to at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pixels could make it so much easier for this challenge...


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Galaxy! It's fine if people want to "call" one. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

Goldeen is just fine!

The pixel sprites have 2-3 colors in gen 1. Usually black, white and 1 more color. That would really limit color pallets!! You're welcome to use the original gen 1 sprites to get your colors from. It just might be more limited. That's why I said it was ok to use the drawn/animated version.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2016)

You all lost me a long time ago in the "shiny" vs "not shiny" thing.  Pixel sprite? Drawn/animated?  I was lucky to find a bright purple guy to play with; that's a cool color combo.  I was going to try a fish, but I couldn't tell if it was orange or red.  Then I found an angry looking blue seahorse.  But the purple snake just kind of jumped out at me.  Pun intended.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

I apologize for causing confusion. I just want to be as clear as I can be when it comes to what you can and can't use.

Teresa, the Pokemon you chose is Arbok. Spelled backwards is Kobra (Cobra replaced with a K). It's lower form is Ekans (snake spelled backwards!). A very cool Pokemon indeed!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I apologize for causing confusion. I just want to be as clear as I can be when it comes to what you can and can't use.



galaxy, I'm pretty sure it's us, not you. At least in my case.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

I just finished the second soap. Hopefully it turns out. Otherwise I'll make this a regular (not circling) hanger Taiwan swirl challenge. I've made that before with success. I'll post the video of the soap I've made with it.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking forward to see what you guys will make out of this! 

I am not the Pokemon type, I don`t even know what it is to be honest (don`t judge me, I am getting old)  
So I`ll wait until next time. I am more of a *Muppet Show *kind of gal, that was my #1 favourite show on saturdays as a kid. 

_Hey, maybe I`ll give MYSELF a challenge... I`ll pick a muppet show character and make the soap version out of it._

Kidding! I am just kidd... hmm...


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 2, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I apologize for causing confusion. I just want to be as clear as I can be when it comes to what you can and can't use.
> 
> Teresa, the Pokemon you chose is Arbok. Spelled backwards is Kobra (Cobra replaced with a K). It's lower form is Ekans (snake spelled backwards!). A very cool Pokemon indeed!



Cool.  Does he (she?) do magic or something?  I just looked at the critters until I found a really bright one.  The fact that he was totally bada$$ evil looking just upped the ante.  I might actually get a poster and stick it on my door at work when we move to our new space:  "Enter if you dare."  It's going to be a toss up between that and a door-sized TARDIS.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok, I finished and cut the soap!! And I have a good result this time! ~Happy Dance~

https://youtu.be/s00ktaweOnk

The orange in the soap is an orange-y pink. I'll post a pic in sunlight tomorrow (if the sun comes out).

I'll add this video to the main post too.

Edit: I also realize this technique is more "Modified Mantra Swirl" than a Taiwan swirl. If you want me to change the name on the challenge title, I can. I almost want to call the technique "Phoenix Swirl".


----------



## Rusti (Aug 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> galaxy, I'm pretty sure it's us, not you. At least in my case.



Yup, not you galaxy, just us! Reading comprehension fail this afternoon.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm going to pass on this month's challenge for two reasons - first, it's a busy month... work (lots of people taking vacation time, including me...we're planning on getting out of here for a few days), birthdays (mine included), and family; second, I know absolutely nothing about Pokemon. I could ask my 7 y.o. grandson but... refer to first reason. I'll be watching with great interest, though.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 3, 2016)

......  I got 3 - 4 weeks of jury duty.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, Galaxy, this looks like so much fun! I browsed through the Pokemon link you provided and there are some really great color combos. I think if I were to pick it would be either Golbat or Moltres. Golbat is the color combo of domestic violence/sexual assault awareness (I make soap for this cause every year). Moltres is the perfect fall color combo. If I'm able to squeeze it in, I'll sign up but Aug and Sept are going to be REALLY busy for me so I'm going to hold off signing up just yet. I'm keeping Golbat and Moltres on the back burner though!


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 3, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> ...... I got 3 - 4 weeks of jury duty.


 
Did you explain about the soap challenge? I bet if you explain that you need to make Pokémon soap, they'd excuse you.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 3, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!


----------



## Rusti (Aug 3, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Did you explain about the soap challenge? I bet if you explain that you need to make Pokémon soap, they'd excuse you.



LOL, I got a summons and knew the judge and had an exam in a college class that day. I still didn't get excused. Tried though.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 3, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!


----------



## Arimara (Aug 3, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Cool.  Does he (she?) do magic or something?  I just looked at the critters until I found a really bright one.  The fact that he was totally bada$$ evil looking just upped the ante.  I might actually get a poster and stick it on my door at work when we move to our new space:  "Enter if you dare."  It's going to be a toss up between that and a door-sized TARDIS.



Arbok's a poison type I believe. You'd want and Abra or a Kadabra for magic, You could also do Mr. Mime. lol


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, arbok is poison type and the others Arimara pointed out are in fact "magical" (psychic type). However, considering most Pokemon shoot fire, water, poison stingers or other things from themselves, I'd say they're a pretty magical lot! 

Lenarenee, sorry about jury duty! I got out of it once from being in college in a different county.

Krista, you picked some good color combo Pokemon! I hope you have time to join!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 3, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> ......  I got 3 - 4 weeks of jury duty.



You are so lucky!  I cannot for the life of me get picked for a jury.  Every time they find out I work for (1) the federal government (2) a law enforcement agency (3) the law enforcement agency happens to be the Secret Service, they automatically can me.  What the heck?  I cannot wait until I retire.  I'm going to beg to be on a jury.  No, I'm going to demand my Constitutional rights to be seated on a jury.  And I hope it's a long drawn out high profile murder, too.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2016)

Teresa, I can't tell if that is sarcasm or not. Knowing what I've read from you, I'm inclined to believe it is not!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 3, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> You are so lucky! I cannot for the life of me get picked for a jury. Every time they find out I work for (1) the federal government (2) a law enforcement agency (3) the law enforcement agency happens to be the Secret Service, they automatically can me. What the heck? I cannot wait until I retire. I'm going to beg to be on a jury. No, I'm going to demand my Constitutional rights to be seated on a jury. And I hope it's a long drawn out high profile murder, too.


 
I'll trade you!  I lose an entire month of summer with our little girl, (plus the 3 weeks she's staying with her grandparents) not to mention the childcare clients who will need to go else where. And income.

Yes, I was informed it's illegal to be fired for jury service, but I don't work for a business that has human resources and its hoops that must be jumped through before someone gets canned. I have no protection.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 3, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Yes, arbok is poison type and the others Arimara pointed out are in fact "magical" (psychic type). However, considering most Pokemon shoot fire, water, poison stingers or other things from themselves, I'd say they're a pretty magical lot!
> 
> Lenarenee, sorry about jury duty! I got out of it once from being in college in a different county.
> 
> Krista, you picked some good color combo Pokemon! I hope you have time to join!


 
Thank you Galaxy. I almost cried in the courthouse. I'm satisfied to fulfill my duty for the privilege of being an American citizen, but I told them which weeks would not burden me in any way....and now this.

Here in California after you get your summons you can actually call the county and request a change of date and courthouse - which I did. I scheduled it for vacation time; I'm home alone for 3 weeks. So I volunteered those 3 weeks....but got the ones after that! I almost cried in the courthouse.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 3, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Did you explain about the soap challenge? I bet if you explain that you need to make Pokémon soap, they'd excuse you.


 
Darn!  I want a do-over. I bet I would have gotten more sympathy for losing out on the Aug soap challenge than I did for loss of income/clients time. 

I mean really - there were 72 other people just in our group alone they could have chosen.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 3, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Teresa, I can't tell if that is sarcasm or not. Knowing what I've read from you, I'm inclined to believe it is not!



No sarcasm at all.  I am dead serious.  I would LOVE to be on a jury for a highly technical (aka boring as all heck) trial.  Bring out the science geeks: the anthropologists, the odontologists, the entomologists, the hair and fiber experts!  I would be in seventh heaven!!  I eat that stuff like candy.  My favorite magazine is Evidence Technology.  It comes to the office.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 3, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> I'll trade you!  I lose an entire month of summer with our little girl, (plus the 3 weeks she's staying with her grandparents) not to mention the childcare clients who will need to go else where. And income.
> 
> Yes, I was informed it's illegal to be fired for jury service, but I don't work for a business that has human resources and its hoops that must be jumped through before someone gets canned. I have no protection.




Oh no!  I am so sorry.  I really wish I could trade you.  :cry:


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 3, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry. I really wish I could trade you. :cry:


 
Thank you...you're such a heartful  person T!

This isn't the kind of trial that would feed your need however, so keep on hoping one will come your way.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 3, 2016)

My page didn't load so I didn't see all the replies. Ignore this response


----------



## dibbles (Aug 4, 2016)

lena, sorry about the jury duty. It can be such a disruption to life. I was called about a year ago, but didn't get seated on a jury. They dismissed me when I answered that I would tend to believe the police. Go figure.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 4, 2016)

Mixed my colors tonight and hopefully will be able to try Oddish tomorrow.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 4, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!

Hopefully will have time this month to try this one. looks like it could be really fun


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 4, 2016)

My dad has actually served in 2 juries and says it's very interesting. Though he didn't have any cool evidence like Teresa is looking for!

On his case, he actually knew the defense attorney, the defendant AND the judge - yet he some how didn't get excused. It was a bit weird.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 4, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> My dad has actually served in 2 juries and says it's very interesting. Though he didn't have any cool evidence like Teresa is looking for!
> 
> On his case, he actually knew the defense attorney, the defendant AND the judge - yet he some how didn't get excused. It was a bit weird.



Perhaps he wasn`t excused because they allready knew he was such a level headed person with a huge ammount of integrity, so they really _wanted _him to be there so he could add his common sense into the mix, even though he knew the defendant? It may have been a expression of trust. 

But I don`t know...Sorry for butting in


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 4, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy -  Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha


----------



## Arimara (Aug 4, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> 1. carlyjones - exciting!!
> 2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
> 3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
> 4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
> ...



Good one.


----------



## earlene (Aug 5, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy -  Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha
11. earlene - granddaughter has been playing Pokeman Go frequently this trip, so she was super excited about this challenge


----------



## earlene (Aug 5, 2016)

I loved jury duty and every time I am called I want to serve.  The first time I served on a jury I was surprised not to be rejected because I was still an actively employed nurse and it was a medical malpractice case.  But I think they may have been quite close to their maximum allowable challenges and that may have been why.  I really enjoyed serving on that case.  My husband served on the grand jury for a while and he really enjoyed that, too.  I wish I could get called again, but it doesn't seem to come around very often.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 5, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy - Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha
11. earlene - granddaughter has been playing Pokeman Go frequently this trip, so she was super excited about this challenge
12. TheDragonGirl- Lets see if I have time for this, I want to do Dragonair


----------



## dibbles (Aug 5, 2016)

My poor little Oddish is, well, oddish indeed. I CPOP'd it, but forgot it a little too long and it overheated. And I used a discoloring FO which I'm afraid is going to discolor more than I remembered. So I took a picture before the whole thing is affected. I will post it if I have time for another try. If not, it will have to be my entry. I have some other soap I need/want to make before I go out of town to spend a few days with my daughter and son in law.


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 5, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy - Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha
11. earlene - granddaughter has been playing Pokeman Go frequently this trip, so she was super excited about this challenge
12. TheDragonGirl- Lets see if I have time for this, I want to do Dragonair[/QUOTE]
13. Crispysoap - lucky #13 it is


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 6, 2016)

Well, no sooner than I had chosen Tentacruel, my plans changed (in a good way), so I will be sitting this one out. My 18 year old nephew and his gal pal have free time up until August 22 before college classes start and they expressed their desire to fill part of it by spending time making soap with me.  My nephew has made soap with me once before for a school chemistry project and is quite the adoring fan of my soap. He's mentioned several times how it's the only soap he can use without his skin coming down with problems. His gal pal has never made soap before., so hopefully, another fan will soon be born!


IrishLass


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 6, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy - Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha
11. earlene - granddaughter has been playing Pokeman Go frequently this trip, so she was super excited about this challenge
12. TheDragonGirl- Lets see if I have time for this, I want to do Dragonair
13. Crispysoap - lucky #13 it is
14. Sonya-m - now my dog is on the mend and I'm not going to Spain now I have two weeks to do this instead


----------



## Arimara (Aug 6, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Well, no sooner than I had chosen Tentacruel, my plans changed (in a good way), so I will be sitting this one out. My 18 year old nephew and his gal pal have free time up until August 22 before college classes start and they expressed their desire to fill part of it by spending time making soap with me.  My nephew has made soap with me once before for a school chemistry project and is quite the adoring fan of my soap. He's mentioned several times how it's the only soap he can use without his skin coming down with problems. His gal pal has never made soap before., so hopefully, another fan will soon be born!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Awesome news. "Corrupt the youth" good in the ways of the soap masters, Irish. Only then will they not depart from their ways. Praise the lard!

Ok, weirdness aside, I may have to reconsider this. I have to see when I may have resources and time for this challenge, especially since school starts in 4 weeks. I also looked up a little more info about indigo and have decided it may be a no-go since it apparently could be too variable.


----------



## LisaAnne (Aug 8, 2016)

What's a Pokémon?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 8, 2016)

Pokemon are little virtual creatures that are a part of a video game that came out in the mid-late 90s. The game was available for the "game boy" system. The games were extremely popular and they've made many more based off those original ones.

The original games had 151 unique "pocket monsters" (Pokemon) that were catchable in the game through various mechanisms (battling and special encounters). Each Pokemon has a unique look and comes with a type and move set for battling. Each new "generation" of Pokemon adds more to the original 151. If I'm not mistaken, there are about 600 now. 

Just last month, a new game available for mobile platforms was released called "Pokemon go". It is a free to play game and became extremely popular. It features the original 151 Pokemon. Many people who did not play the original games, are playing this one. There are also many like me that play this new one and also played the original games. 

You don't need to know what Pokemon are to participate in the challenge. I just thought it would be fun to give everyone somewhere to draw their color choices from as many Pokemon have bold color combinations.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 13, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Pokemon are little virtual creatures that are a part of a video game that came out in the mid-late 90s. The game was available for the "game boy" system. The games were extremely popular and they've made many more based off those original ones.
> 
> The original games had 151 unique "pocket monsters" (Pokemon) that were catchable in the game through various mechanisms (battling and special encounters). Each Pokemon has a unique look and comes with a type and move set for battling. Each new "generation" of Pokemon adds more to the original 151. If I'm not mistaken, there are about 600 now.
> 
> ...



I remember my nephews (mostly the oldest one) surgically connected to his Gameboy playing Pokemon.  He would even "play" in his sleep.  They each had one and would tether together to play.  It was comical since there is a five year gap between them and I can remember the little one (Johnny) yelling at the oldest (Joey), "NO!!  Not like that, you're doing it wrong.  Like THIS."  And the arguing would commence.  Why does everyone have to grow up?  They're 31 and 26 now.

ETA:  I never knew that's how they got their name.  You learn something new every day.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 13, 2016)

Good news is the trial was dropped last Friday as the opponents decided it was going to long, arduous and expensive battle. So I lost very little income and no clients as no one found anyone new!  I had 3 days before our just turned 9 year old returned from Grandma's, so I rented a beachfront place and had a little vacation of my own.

Still don't think I'll be participating this month though; I'm coming down with a cold and we have guests coming this Friday. So sad to miss out on such a creative theme!


----------



## Arimara (Aug 13, 2016)

Bowing out of this challenge. I won't vote either. I have 3 weeks to do something with my mom and daughter before school starts.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 13, 2016)

Welp, just took a crack at it. Not looking good. My FO is old and while I remember it not discoloring, it turned the batter a funky orang-ish color. I went ahead with my initial color scheme which used green. So it's pea green. Plus the batter got too thick.


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 14, 2016)

Had a go today. I think everything went well, but that could just be me being overly optimistic  my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 14, 2016)

*sits on the sidelines hugging her HP soap*

I just had to say this is a very cute idea for a challenge


----------



## earlene (Aug 16, 2016)

Testing. Difficulties posting from my tablet.

Well that worked so I will try to post what I was trying to post twice already.

I made my soap for this challenge tonight in a motel in New Mexico. Too tired to go into detail.


----------



## artemis (Aug 16, 2016)

1. carlyjones - exciting!!
2. dibbles - saying it first - I'll give it a GO
3. TeresaT - Pokemon. Oh, yay!
4. BattleGnome - I call shiney squirtle!
5. Arimara - Eggs are cute! Wait, that's not how it goes...
6. Rusti - Maybe I'll have time to do this one at some point this month. No idea what Pokemon to go for though!
7. Dixiedragon - me too!
8. SunWolf - Growlithe for me!!
9. Dillsandwitch - Gotta soap em all!
10. Guspuppy - Bellsprout, bc it is also in plants vs. zombies! hahaha
11. earlene - granddaughter has been playing Pokeman Go frequently this trip, so she was super excited about this challenge
12. TheDragonGirl- Lets see if I have time for this, I want to do Dragonair
13. Crispysoap - lucky #13 it is
14. Sonya-m - now my dog is on the mend and I'm not going to Spain now I have two weeks to do this instead
15. Artemis... and sons! Pokémon is really more their department.


----------



## artemis (Aug 16, 2016)

After looking at my limited collection of colorants, my Pokémon experts have chosen Butterfree. When we post pictures of our soaps in the entry thread, will we need to also post a picture of our Pokémon?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 16, 2016)

Glad to hear some challenge participants have tried the technique! 

Yes, I would like a picture of your pokemon along with your entry thread. Sometimes there are slightly different variations among colors and photos. It would be nice to see what you were working from. 

The entry thread will be opening in 3 days.

Edit:


nsmar4211 said:


> *sits on the sidelines hugging her HP soap*
> 
> I just had to say this is a very cute idea for a challenge



I wonder if you could try with fluid HP? The batter doesnt have to be super thin for this to work. You would just need to be sure to use a thicker hanger tool.


----------



## Rusti (Aug 16, 2016)

*sigh* Yeah, I signed up, but may not be able to make this one on time, had too much mess to do this month! I've still got a little while I guess, but it ain't looking too good. I still want to try this technique though, it looks neat!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 17, 2016)

earlene said:


> Testing. Difficulties posting from my tablet.
> 
> Well that worked so I will try to post what I was trying to post twice already.
> 
> I made my soap for this challenge tonight in a motel in New Mexico. Too tired to go into detail.



Wow!
A travelling soaper! I am in awe!


----------



## artemis (Aug 17, 2016)

So, Pax (9 yrs) did the Taiwan part and Gaius (10 yrs) did the circular. It looks nothing like a circling Taiwan, but I can't call it a failure. To us, it looks like a Phoenix flying after a storm!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 17, 2016)

artemis said:


> So, Pax (9 yrs) did the Taiwan part and Gaius (10 yrs) did the circular. It looks nothing like a circling Taiwan, but I can't call it a failure. To us, it looks like a Phoenix flying after a storm!


 
Oh my gosh that's gorgeous! Looks like a slab of some very fancy and expensive stone!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 17, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Glad to hear some challenge participants have tried the technique!
> 
> Yes, I would like a picture of your pokemon along with your entry thread



I'll be traveling when I post my entry, so here's hoping I can figure it out!


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 17, 2016)

artemis said:


> So, Pax (9 yrs) did the Taiwan part and Gaius (10 yrs) did the circular. It looks nothing like a circling Taiwan, but I can't call it a failure. To us, it looks like a Phoenix flying after a storm!



Wow that's stunning!!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 17, 2016)

I have another try, so here is little Oddish. The FO has discolored all the light green to pea soup color. And I can't seem to get the picture to post the right way. Born 30 years too late for technology or Pokemon roblem:


----------



## artemis (Aug 19, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I have another try, so here is little Oddish.



My Pokémon expert could tell immediately that it was inspired by Oddish. He said, "That is SO accurate!"


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 20, 2016)

Second try came out pretty good too. I'm going to have to make a decision on which photo to post where


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh my gosh!  Once again the month has run away from me and I haven't even made one batch of soap, let alone the entry for this month's challenge.  I hope to be able to do it tomorrow.


----------



## artemis (Aug 20, 2016)

This time, my other two Pokémon experts helped.  One of our colors morphed, so we had to scramble to come up with a different Pokémon!  Omni (16) handled the Taiwan part and Aura (12) did the circling. The top is very dramatic. We can't wait to cut it and see how it really looks on the inside.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 20, 2016)

Dibbles, lovely oddish soap! The colors are spot on! 

I'm glad a few more people have been able to get a go at the challenge!


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2016)

I made one more try tonight. I used a high lye concentration in hopes I can cut it tonight/early morning, so I can get pictures, etc. before I have to pack it all up and move on.
If it doesn't satisfy, I will use my first attempt.  I am pretty happy with it, but wanted to see if I could do better, plus I wanted to use up all the oils I had with me.  I am in Seattle tonight and fly to Alaska tomorrow, so this is my last chance.


----------



## artemis (Aug 21, 2016)

What's the last day we can post our entry? This batch is crazy soft-- I suspect I mis-measured my lye, but I'm hoping it will firm up enough to cut in another couple of days...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 21, 2016)

Earlene, it's so cool that you are soaping on vacation! I'm hoping that your batch hardens up in time! 

Artemis, the closing date for the entry thread is August 26th. I hope you didn't miss measure your lye! Maybe the batch just didn't gel?


----------



## artemis (Aug 21, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Artemis, the closing date for the entry thread is August 26th. I hope you didn't miss measure your lye! Maybe the batch just didn't gel?



Afraid not. I can see that it fully gelled.  I'll watch it and see what happens over the next couple of days. My other thought is to blame the FO, since I've never worked with it before.   If it's a fail, I'll owe my girls another soapy session.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 21, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I have another try, so here is little Oddish. The FO has discolored all the light green to pea soup color. And I can't seem to get the picture to post the right way. Born 30 years too late for technology or Pokemon roblem:



Dibbles, I really like your oddity soap and your final one. 

Can you please tell why you used orange 5x AND orange 10x in your soap? 

I really like the orange scent but can only find a 5x orange in Oz so far and am intending to buy it soon.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 21, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Dibbles, I really like your oddity soap and your final one.
> 
> Can you please tell why you used orange 5x AND orange 10x in your soap?
> 
> I really like the orange scent but can only find a 5x orange in Oz so far and am intending to buy it soon.



Thanks. My 10x orange makes my batter pretty yellow, but I like how well it sticks, so I used that in the orange portion. I used 5x orange in the ivory portion, and patchouli in the blue.


----------



## crispysoap (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is my other attempt. I'm really happy with it, but the red didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it too.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 22, 2016)

crispysoap said:


> Here is my other attempt. I'm really happy with it, but the red didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it too.



I love those Pokemon colours! Very difficult to replicate in soap.


----------



## earlene (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder if a high and low water content soap using beta carotene as the colorant would work for that one, crispysoap. (AuntienClara's technique)


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 23, 2016)

Ugh, I really thought I'd have time for this this month, but I just don't!! *sad*


----------



## artemis (Aug 23, 2016)

Managed to get our weirdly soft soap out of the mold and even cut it! It is very dramatic and we are happy with it, even if the edges got a little squished.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 24, 2016)

I checked out the entries and they look wonderful.  I haven't had time at all this month to make soap.  I've been busy doing other things.  The closest I came to doing the entry was printing the recipe and a photo of my pokemon.  I also have the jars of colorants sitting on the counter.  If I have time and energy tomorrow when I get home from work, I'll make a batch.  If not, oh well.  I won't be posting anything.  I'll try the technique though, it looks interesting.  You've got some great designs out of it.


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 25, 2016)

Sunwolf! Your soap even has a big cat's face in it! PERFECT for Growlith.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 25, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> Sunwolf! Your soap even has a big cat's face in it! PERFECT for Growlith.



Ha!!  I hadn't even seen it, but you're right...I messed it up just perfectly!  :-D


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2016)

The entry thread will close at 11:59 pm CST today and the survey link will be posted by 8 am CST 8/27.

I'm sorry I haven't been active on this thread the last few days. I became unexpectedly busy with life!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 27, 2016)

All participants who signed up should have received an email with the password for this months challenge. Sorry for the late survey. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/R5FBHGD

Let me know if something doesn't work or if you didn't receive the password. 

Thank you so much to everyone who entered. I was very impressed with everyone's interpretation of this months challenge.


----------



## LisaAnne (Aug 29, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Pokemon are little virtual creatures that are a part of a video game that came out in the mid-late 90s. The game was available for the "game boy" system. The games were extremely popular and they've made many more based off those original ones.
> 
> The original games had 151 unique "pocket monsters" (Pokemon) that were catchable in the game through various mechanisms (battling and special encounters). Each Pokemon has a unique look and comes with a type and move set for battling. Each new "generation" of Pokemon adds more to the original 151. If I'm not mistaken, there are about 600 now.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I've heard of them and didn't have a clue to what they were. I'm going to have to look up the game. This was a unique fun challenge I've enjoyed the cartoons and soaps to go with them. Great challenge


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to get to this ): My house was unexpectedly covered up in children the entire month and I didnt feel safe soaping around them.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 30, 2016)

This was a challenge I really wanted to try but life got in the way yet again  But on the upside we finally found a house  Yay. Now begins the packing and sorting and throwing away and the "why on earth did I ever want this thing in the first place?"


----------



## earlene (Aug 30, 2016)

It was hard choosing only two. First, I liked them all, but second I just wasn't sure if my perception of technique is a reasonable interpretation. I reviewed the video and photos here as well as some traditionally done Taiwan swirl soaps to try and get an idea of choosing fairly. I am not sure I succeeded, but I tried.

P.S. I just left Alaska today after 8 wonderful days there. We arrived in Seattle at about 11:15 pm Pacific Time and still am not tired enough to sleep. We start driving home in the morning - approximately 2000 miles to go, with a stop in North Dakota so I will have completed my bucket list item of visiting all 50 of the state's in the United States of America.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 30, 2016)

earlene said:


> It was hard choosing only two. First, I liked them all, but second I just wasn't sure if my perception of technique is a reasonable interpretation. I reviewed the video and photos here as well as some traditionally done Taiwan swirl soaps to try and get an idea of choosing fairly. I am not sure I succeeded, but I tried.
> 
> P.S. I just left Alaska today after 8 wonderful days there. We arrived in Seattle at about 11:15 pm Pacific Time and still am not tired enough to sleep. We start driving home in the morning - approximately 2000 miles to go, with a stop in North Dakota so I will have completed my bucket list item of visiting all 50 of the state's in the United States of America.



Congrats on getting to all 50 states. I have 7 to go. I don't envy your drive home though. Travel safely.

If there was a prize for most diligent soaper, you would win for sure. It would never occur to me to take soaping supplies along on a road trip. And using makeup as a sub for forgotten colorants - I'm speechless!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2016)

The winners for this challenge are: 
1st: Crispysoap
2nd: Dibbles

Congratulations to both of our winners. Lovely soaps! Thank you so much for your patience with me running the challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the votes, and congrats to crispysoap. I'm not at all surprised you won. Your soap was beautiful and you nailed the technique. To everyone who entered - nice work. They were all pretty soapies.

Thanks galaxy for hosting the challenge during all your life craziness.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 1, 2016)

Truly a wonderful bunch of entries this month; there was no doubt this was a Pokémon theme challenge!  Congratulations everyone, and extra high-fives to the winners!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations Crispysoap and Dibbles! Well done! :clap:


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 1, 2016)

Congratulations Crispysoap and Dibbles!
Excellent work, they are beautiful soaps. 

Congratulations to all the entrants who attempted the challenge and especially those who submitted an entry. Great work.


----------



## crispysoap (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow thanks all and congratulations Dibbles


----------

